# H100i Corsair umbauen erweitern Mod



## Ferrotowers (22. April 2013)

Hallo.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem umbauen einer H100i hat?

Ich würde gern einen 2ten 240 radi und natürlich dann auch einen AGB mit in den kreislauf einbauen. 

Welche Probleme gibt es dabei und schafft das die corsair pumpe?


----------



## Axonia (22. April 2013)

Wieso zwei threads ?

Aber Schau mal in den anderen. Da wurde schon ne passende Antwort gelegenen.


----------

